# Filmkritik zu Mortal Kombat (2021): So gut ist die brutale Videospielverfilmung



## Christian Fussy (10. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmkritik zu Mortal Kombat (2021): So gut ist die brutale Videospielverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Filmkritik zu Mortal Kombat (2021): So gut ist die brutale Videospielverfilmung*


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2021)

Im Grunde teile ich die Kritik, wobei der Film eigentlich am laufenden Band Zitate und Anspielungen aus MK bereit hält. Jemand, der MK nicht kennt, wird damit sicherlich wenig bis kaum etwas anzufangen wissen, aber bereits der Kampf zwischen Sub-Zero & Jaxx zeigt, wo die Reise hingeht, Kano gegen Reptile genau so.

D.h. wenn jemand erst beim Finisher von Lao wieder weiß, dass er MK schaut, dann war er bis dahin entweder auf Toilette, Bier holen, oder beides.

Allerdings: man sollte sich hier wirklich die Frage stellen ob die Sprüche sinnvoll sind, flawless victory und fatality waren einfach nur schrott und deplaziert... "Kano wins" sowie sein Finisher bei Reptile haben hingegen gepasst.

Was mir aber fehlt in dem Artikel fehlt, sind die Anspielungen bzw. "easter eggs": z.B. als Kano immer und immer wieder mit dem Bodenfeger umgehauen wird, was ja auch im Spiel sehr gut funktioniert um mal einen Kampf "einfach so" zu gewinnen.

Was auch fehlt ...



Spoiler



... ist der Auftritt von Scorpion am Ende inkl. dem bekannten Soundtrack und natürlich dem ikonischen:

GET OVER HERE!



Da musste ich gaaaaaaaanz ganz breit Grinsen und hatte ein wenig Gänsehaut, hab ich doch mit Scorpion und Sub-Zero damals, d.h. MK1, am liebsten gespielt!

Abschließend sollte man ggf. auch noch erwähnen, dass der Film als "Startschuss" einer ganzen Reihe von weiteren MK gedacht ist, natürlich je nach (finanziellen) Erfolg. Ich glaube (!) der Sub-Zero Darsteller meinte, dass er einen Vertrag für vier Filme hat. Der Film ist einfach die "Vorgeschichte" und Auftakt für das eigentliche Turnier, spielt der Film doch "kurz davor" und einen kleines Easter-Egg gibts ja noch am Ende: das Plakelt im Gym.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Mai 2021)

Ähm...was erwartet man denn bitte schön großartig von Mortal Kombat als Verfilmung?
Wenn man Story haben will, zieht man sich halt die Zusammenschnitte per Youtube rein und gut ist.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0fy8aqe4Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Das es nicht Shakespeare ist, sollte wohl logisch sein...das verstehen dann vielleicht auch die Kritikerinnen.


----------



## Nevrion (10. Mai 2021)

> Wenn Kung Lao nach über einer Stunde endlich seinen Messer-Sombrero dazu einsetzt, einen Gegner auf gewohnt grausame Art zu zersägen, haben die meisten Zuschauer*innen wohl schon fast wieder vergessen, dass sie hier einen Film aus dem Mortal-Kombat-Franchise schauen.


Hat irgendwer ne Wette verloren oder warum wird hier gegendert? 

Das man bei Mortal Kombat nun kein erzählerisches Meisterwerk erwarten kann, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. Der Film ist für Fans und nicht für Leute, die dort eine tiefere Botschaft aus dem Film mitnehmen wollen.
Wirklich ärgerlich ist das Ganze eher für den deutschen Markt, denn HBO gibt's hier regulär nicht und so sucht man erst mal mal verzweifelt herum, bis man denn die Info erhält ob und wann man diesen Film auch in diesem Lande sehen kann.


----------



## pineappletastic (11. Mai 2021)

Der Anfangskampf und der Endkampf waren spaßig, alles dazwischen war eher meh. Kano war da sicherlich ein Lichtblick. Die Fatality-Szenen waren insgesamt gut. Ich musste über die plot armor des Hauptprotagonisten schmunzeln und fand den Tod bestimmter Charaktere bedauerlich. Goro hat gezeigt, dass auch CGI bei Kampfsequenzen schnell an ihr Limit kommt. Raiden hatte gefühlt keine Funktion. Aber der größte Kritikpunkt war das Editing in den Kämpfen. Viel zu hektisch geschnitten. Wenn man Leute wie Joe Taslim im Cast hat, dann sollte man das auch ausspielen. So hat man den Kämpfen die ganze Wucht genommen. Hoffe ja, dass der Teil erfolgreich genug ist, damit weitere Teile produziert werden. Ich kann mit den Schwächen leben. Der nächste Teil sollte dann aber wirklich den Fokus auf die Kämpfe legen und nicht mehr so wild geschnitten sein.


----------



## Chroom (12. Mai 2021)

Die Schauspielerische Leistung von diesen Lewis Tan (Cole Young) hatte für mich auch C-Movie Charakter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Mai 2021)

Chroom schrieb:


> Die Schauspielerische Leistung von diesen Lewis Tan (Cole Young) hatte für mich auch C-Movie Charakter.


Der gesamte Film hat C-Movie Charakter. Würde ich nicht wissen, dass es sich hierbei um eine offizielle Videospielverfilmung handelt, hätte ich wohl gedacht, es sei ein vergleichsweise aufwendig produzierter Fan-Film. 

Die Kostüme wirken billig. Die meisten Charaktere sind langweilig oder nervig/unsympathisch. Shang Tsung wirkt alles andere als bedrohlich und welterobernd. Wenn man den sieht, denkt man sich nicht "Jo, ziemlich krasser Typ". Sieht eher wie jemand aus, der auf ner Faschingsparty aufkreuzt und ein bisschen Stunk machen möchte, aber dann aufs Maul bekommt.  Raiden ist vollkommen langweilig und hat nichts an sich. Wirklich. gar. nichts. Mit Christopher Lambert hatte man in den 90ern einen durchaus charismatischen, etwas selbstironischen Lord Raiden. Lui Kang könnte mir zwar den Arsch aufreißen, wirkt aber wie ein drahtiges, muskulöses Disneyprinzesschen, das gerade erst die Volljährigkeit erreicht hat. 

Generell wirkt der Film bisweilen unfreiwillig komisch. Irgendwie will er sich ernst nehmen und gleichzeitig den überspitzten Szenen aus der Videospielvorlage gerecht werden, was einfach nicht klappt. Dem Film hätte mehr Selbstironie gut getan und vor allem bedrohlicher wirkende Gegner. Jede Menge Blut allein reicht nicht.

Alles in allem  ist der Film auch ziemlich langweilig, ohne große Höhepunkte. Tatsächlich sind die Kampfszenen, die gar nicht so unübersichtlich wirken, doch das beste an dem Film. Die sind echt gut gemacht. Und Kano hat mir doch den ein oder anderen Schmunzler abgerungen.

Die Verfilmung aus den 90ern war keinesfalls hervorragend, aber noch heute besser als das, was hier abgeliefert wurde. 

Schlimmer finde ich aber, dass in dem Film bereits Figuren verheizt werden, die man in einer potentiellen Fortsetzung, wenn das eigentliche Turnier stattfindet, hätte einbringen können.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich aber, dass in dem Film bereits Figuren verheizt werden, die man in einer potentiellen Fortsetzung, wenn das eigentliche Turnier stattfindet, hätte einbringen können.


Tod ist nicht endgültig in MK. 

Ich fand den Film insgesamt auch enttäuschend, kommt für mich nicht an den ersten Teil ran. 
Ich verzichte lieber auf Fatalities und hab dafür wieder anständige Musik. Diese generische Filmmusik hätte man in jeden Streifen packen können. Und dann wird auch noch jede Sekunde des Films damit unterlegt in viel zu hoher Lautstärke.   Und ganz am Ende in den Credits läuft dann ein Song der zu MK passt…

Ich bin in letzter Zeit nur noch genervt von den Soundtracks in Filmen. Es wird jede noch so langweilige Szene mit „treibender“ Musik in Max. Lautstärke unterlegt. Hauptsache fieses Gedudel voll in die Fresse.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Mai 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Tod ist nicht endgültig in MK.
> 
> Ich fand den Film insgesamt auch enttäuschend, kommt für mich nicht an den ersten Teil ran.
> Ich verzichte lieber auf Fatalities und hab dafür wieder anständige Musik. Diese generische Filmmusik hätte man in jeden Streifen packen können. Und dann wird auch noch jede Sekunde des Films damit unterlegt in viel zu hoher Lautstärke.   Und ganz am Ende in den Credits läuft dann ein Song der zu MK passt…
> ...


Stimmt. Ein ordentlicher Soundtrack hätte dem Film auch gut getan. 

Eigentlich ist der Film ja das, was ich erwartet habe. Trotzdem schade.


----------

